# Formular Word Radio-Buttons, VBA



## leschiii (19. September 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich muss ein Formular in Word machen. In diesem Formular hat es Checkboxes etc. welche man ohne Programmierkenntnisse auswerten kann. 
Mein Problem ist, dass ich auch drei Radio-Buttons habe, welche beim Speichern auch ausgewertet werden sollen. Diese wären Ja, Nein, Vielleicht.
Ich habe hier das Forum durchsucht und auch gegoogelt, leider aber nichts gefunden...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Gruss Leschiii


----------

